# Fur on the nose



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

After two year you'd think I'd have figured this out by now. What exactly am I supposed to do with the fur growing on the bridge of her nose? I've kept it cut til now. She's gotten to where she doesn't like me to use the scissors around her face so I decided to just let it grow for a while. Now it's about an inch long and is sticking up in every direction. Will it ever get long enough that the weight of it will hold it down? Is there something I can use to keep it from sticking up in front of her eyes? OR should I just go ahead and cut it?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have struggled with this too. It seems like no matter how many times I wash Wilson's face, that area either sticks straight up or gets all dry and stuck to his face. Wilson really likes when I rub that area of his nose, so now I spray some Ice on Ice on my finger and rub that area, that has helped soften the hair so it lays flatter now. It still tends to stick up if he gets to playing or rubbing his face on the ground, but it has helped it from getting all dried to his nose.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I always get Bella's cut a little. Too short looks dumb and too long annoys them. Don't ever shave the muzzle though...its looks horrible. Its so cute when Bella's gets too long she pushes it down with her paws so its not in her eyes.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

You can use a little tiny bit of Dip-A-De-Do to "train" the hair down. Our groomer just told me about this yesterday. 

Yes what I have found out is that the hair can grow out enough to lay down.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't ever shave the muzzle!!!!!!!!
Oh I know believe me, Nemo looked like a poodle. Finally 3 weeks later he is starting to look cute.I am never going to that groomer again







She's nuts..

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Don't ever shave the muzzle!!!!!!!!
> Oh I know believe me, Nemo looked like a poodle. Finally 3 weeks later he is starting to look cute.I am never going to that groomer again
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that is why I said to never shave it. I read your post. Poor Nemo!!! I'm happy it has grown out a little.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195630
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks!
I have Nemo 8 months and I have never seen him with that hair on the side if his nose. Every groomer (There were3) since I have him has shaved it, so I am really excited to see how it will look.

Andrea~


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

same thing happened to us- a groomer shave most of lola's nose when she was 6 months old, it is still growing out, nowhere near as long as the front area of her nose- oh yeah, and she shaves under lolas eyes







needless to say, i bring pics now and write down exactly what i want!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> You can use a little tiny bit of Dip-A-De-Do to "train" the hair down. Our groomer just told me about this yesterday.
> 
> Yes what I have found out is that the hair can grow out enough to lay down.
> 
> ...



I may be having a dumb moment here, but by Dip-A-De-Do do you mean something like hair gel or is that an actual product?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

All I can say is... thank god for this forum!! 

My vet's office keeps shaving Lucy's face every time they take her to the back for shots. Last time they shaved between her eyes when she was knocked out for her baby teeth extraction. I HATE IT. The first time they did it? Yeah, I was grateful, what did I know? Nothing. *look below at Lucy's first day home and the lack of eyeballs visible* 

But now I know a little more and I'm trying to grow out what they shaved. Plus keep it free of tears and gunk, etc. And I've got the crazy hair thing going on now and will check out both the ice on ice method (it's in the mail) and Dip de do. 

Now to check out the tear stain threads... Right now I'm washing her face with dog wipies and applying this cheapo brand stain remover. I have the A1 Systems bleaching one but it dries out her hair. (obviously) I just need to play around with products and see what gets the red stuff out the best. She came to me heavily tearstained so I blame it on that, LOL!!

Here's an example of the little 'wings' she is getting at the corner of her eyes due to it being shaved. I took this tonight.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Why would a groomer shave the dogs nose or muzzle. Is it just to keep it neat? I am hoping to take Roxie this weekend. If I can find a place. I am not sure what to tell them. Any good suggestions? I know she has a lot of mats. Hoping to find some miracle conditioner to get them out. There is a place by me that is supposed to be very good.
The owners live around the block. I met them a couple of days ago when they were walking there dogs. Actually one they were dogsitting. I think it was a maltese, but it was shaved, so it looked like a poodle. Hard to tell. Another was an old schnauzer that they had in a stroller because it was to old to walk for a long time. That seemed kind to me. They had a total of 4. One was grandmas. They must be dog lovers. Of course they said to bring her soon so she could get used to it. Now I will feel bad if I don't take her there.

Another place is not even open yet. More like a doggie spa. The ad is enticing. It says Therapeutic pet handling, Gentle grooming techniques, certified grooming staff, state of the art salon. They use a line of Italian products from IV San Bernard. I looked up these products, and they also seemed good. The concept is to move away from the "shave-wash-pay-go" cycle found in most grooming establishments. They also will instruct you on the proper method and products to groom your pet at home. The staff is certified in seven aspects of grooming techniques, safety & pet CPR. It sounds nice to me, I guess all I could do is try. Probably a little pricey, but I am not sure yet. 

I guess you always worry how they will treat them when you are not around. I have a hard time giving her a bath. Maybe it is easier for them to be a little more firm.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Why would a groomer shave the dogs nose or muzzle. Is it just to keep it neat? I am hoping to take Roxie this weekend. If I can find a place. I am not sure what to tell them. Any good suggestions? I know she has a lot of mats. Hoping to find some miracle conditioner to get them out. There is a place by me that is supposed to be very good.
> The owners live around the block. I met them a couple of days ago when they were walking there dogs. Actually one they were dogsitting. I think it was a maltese, but it was shaved, so it looked like a poodle. Hard to tell. Another was an old schnauzer that they had in a stroller because it was to old to walk for a long time. That seemed kind to me. They had a total of 4. One was grandmas. They must be dog lovers. Of course they said to bring her soon so she could get used to it. Now I will feel bad if I don't take her there.
> 
> Another place is not even open yet. More like a doggie spa. The ad is enticing. It says Therapeutic pet handling, Gentle grooming techniques, certified grooming staff, state of the art salon. They use a line of Italian products from IV San Bernard. I looked up these products, and they also seemed good. The concept is to move away from the "shave-wash-pay-go" cycle found in most grooming establishments. They also will instruct you on the proper method and products to groom your pet at home. The staff is certified in seven aspects of grooming techniques, safety & pet CPR. It sounds nice to me, I guess all I could do is try. Probably a little pricey, but I am not sure yet.
> ...


The first (and only) time Lucy has been to a groomer, I lucked out. I was out of state visiting my sister and her next door neighbor has a maltese who had a puppy cut that I really liked. It looked cute. So I asked the owner where she took Selena and made an appt there. It was a 'spa' type of place, like the one you looked into and the two dogs wound up going together. I like the way they bobbed the hair around Lucy's face.

I would say look around and find a short style you like and take the pic in to the groomers and say I want it exactly like this. 

If my vets' office shaves lucy face when she is spayed, I am going to be PISSED!!!!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy's face is "all natural" for over 2 years. Nary a hair has ever been cut on her face. Her loooong coat has never been trimmed (other than half of her was shaved for heart surgery at 13 months) and only her feet and "poo path" have been trimmed. This picture is her, not when she's just been combed, but her natural look!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Izzy's face is "all natural" for over 2 years. Nary a hair has ever been cut on her face. Her loooong coat has never been trimmed (other than half of her was shaved for heart surgery at 13 months) and only her feet and "poo path" have been trimmed. This picture is her, not when she's just been combed, but her natural look![/B]



That picture just makes me sigh. Maybe one day we'll get there. Keep your little paws crossed for us Izzy!


----------



## QTCody (May 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200083
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QTCody (May 16, 2006)

Hello, 

I am the proud owner of Cody I also have this same problem. I am in Toronto, Canada and it is very difficult to find a good & caring groomer. In the last month Cody has incurred more staining then ever before he is currently 9 months old. Not sure if the staining got worse after his last appt. with the groomer as she cut the hair under his eyes & nose really really short. I just love Izzy's face soo natural.. something I hope to accomplish in the near future with Cody. I believe the best thing from now on is to bring a pic and write down what it is I would like for Cody. I really love this site....


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I squirt a wee bit of Pantene mousse into my left hand and apply it carefully with my right index finger and smooth the muzzle down a little. Works great, Sammie does not seem to mind, does not stain and smells good. Be very careful not to get too close to the eyes. The groomer has to be very careful when she trims that area on his nose and near his eyes. Even though she has never cut or even nicked him in the sllightest, if she cuts it too short it bleeds for a couple of hours and then oozes for a day or two. Vet thinks it might be a metal allergy. Whatever it is, we just don't cut that area short any more. 

Samsonsmom


----------

